# Shooting With Non Lethal Ammo



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A close shot to a very thin can with a Barnette Non Lethal Plastic Ammo. This is likely a safe choice of ammo but still wear safety glases.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

you really have a style that's all your own...nice video


----------

